# Pandinus Gregoryi or Pandinus Smithii



## Lennie Collins (Jun 30, 2008)

_I am trying to figure out with one will be my next scorpion. If anyone have one of these and can share some information with me I will be grateful._


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 30, 2008)

They are both........ boring . Can anyone say... pet hole? I am thinking of getting rid of mine, but i will only trade for Vaejovis sp. other than V. spinigerus. 
Cheers


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 30, 2008)

Parabuthus transvaalicus....yeah get one of those. I just got 4 2I babies. They are really aggressive and are taking down crickets that are bigger than they are. Even though they are small, the fight is epic! I can't wait until they grow up. Most scorpions are boring most of the time, but any pandinus in my opinion is level 2 boring....


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have P. smithi, it is byfar the feistyest scorp I have ever seen! Haha I love mine!


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 30, 2008)

bigtyler1025 said:


> I have P. smithi, it is byfar the feistyest scorp I have ever seen! Haha I love mine!


fiesty, but a pet hole none the less lol


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 30, 2008)

that is very true sir.


----------



## tabor (Jun 30, 2008)

What did I miss? When the heck did P. Gregoryi become a species at all in the hobby?

I'd like to see some pics


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2008)

I have what might be P. gregoryi too that I picked up.  But it could be an Opistophthalmus species you're referring to and ..what I've got here, don't know but the one I have is pretty spunky, whatever it is.  Since I don't know what it is, I don't really know how to house it so I've given it diff options in the same terr.  I've noticed that there has been a shipment of these pale, pandinus-like scorps in lately.  I've talked to a couple of people that say they may be a Opistophthalmus species that have come in labeled as Pandinus because of export banning laws.  I'm going to go out on limb and say go for the P. gregoryi, or ...the scorpion that is labeled that, whether it's that or not because it might be hard to come by later whatever it is, smithii may be easier to come across.  I've only seen smithii in stores but they seem pretty empish like, which is cool enough, I like emps a lot, but the paler one is just different acting.  I'm hoping for babies later.  Yeah, I'd like to see pics too.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Take pics of the suspected P. gregoryi Galpo


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Smithii's are noticeably different even upon a casual glance from the Emp's.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah they do look different, I meant about the way the act.  This pale thingy is very pinchy and defensive compared to the smithii I've seen in stores around here.

OK, I'll go take a pic and load it and all that stuff, going to take a while.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah they do look different, I meant about the way the act.  This pale thingy is very pinchy and defensive compared to the smithii I've seen in stores around here.
> 
> OK, I'll go take a pic and load it and all that stuff, going to take a while.


Old man and his dial up  

Well I will be up and waiting. In the meantime i'm looking for my pandinus ID guide. I just got a new computer so lost all my cool documents... think I have a book or two on them somewheres.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2008)

OK whipper-snapper, haha, I'm about to load'em.  Ha, I feel like Grandpa Simpson "..you're all going to die in a pointless war!" hehe.  I don't think I have gregoryi going by some pics I've seen, don't know what it is.  Took the pics, going to load them now.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Opisthacanthus rugiceps is one of the only species that comes to mind in that genus that could be mistaken for a Pandinus of any sorts.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoa that's a cool pic!  Well, here it is.  What do you think?


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jul 1, 2008)

There is a picture of what I believe to be P. smithi on my post about helping to id. I'll post on it to bring it up, take a look at it.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

I have pics of a smithii for sure, hold on I will post them after this one.

This is O. rugiceps again, but a lighter/paler form. Pics of definite P. smithii to follow.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2008)

Go back and look at my pics, we almost posted at the same time.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

OK I take that back, apparently my email automatically deletes attachments over 6 months old. Anyways, I'd know a P. smithii from a mile away.

Looking over your pics now Galpo.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Your's looks pretty damn close to a smithii, I will bust out the ID guide and check.

Now sign off your dial up so I can call you


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Some comments from an article I dug up about Pandinus: "I am convinced that P. gregoryi, based on a female holotype, is a synonym of P. exitialis."


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

OK so this is a P. exitialis which according to the most RECENT research is the same as P. gregoryi (ie they will eventually be synonymously unified in to one species because they are the same thing)


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

To make a final call on Galpo's pictures I would need my Pandinus ID guide which I lost when I got a new computer. From what I have seen/know I would say that is definitely not an Opistophthalmus ssp. So I'm leaning towards smithii. I will try to get the guy to resend the photos I once had.

It would help if I knew where you got them from Galpo (PM me)


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

bigtyler1025 said:


> There is a picture of what I believe to be P. smithi on my post about helping to id. I'll post on it to bring it up, take a look at it.


Ok I borrowed the attached pic from your thread. THAT is not a P. smithii unless I'm completely off my mark here.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

DISCLAIMER: Again I'm not standing behind any of my statements until I get my ID guide back ;P


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jul 1, 2008)

tabor, here are the pics from the other post the guy is a dealer on here
View attachment 71914


View attachment 71915


View attachment 71916


View attachment 71917


View attachment 71919

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

OK after talking to bigtyler, I have decided to post a final summation:

I have yet to see a proper ID guide or "on location" photo of a P. smithii. Only what is being *marketed* as P. smithii. Tyler says his looks more yellow in normal lighting, almost identical to Galpo's pics. What my conclusion is this: there is indeed a yellow/brown Pandinus ssp. being marketed and sold as P. smithii but until we get a definitive ID guide (one including granulation markings and such) we will never know for certain.

In the mean time I would refer to them simply as Pandinus ssp. because after hours of searing I cannot find one single REAL picture of a smithii (i.e. one from a scorpiologist) and all the papers that mention the species do not have pictures and only mention the species in passing, no description what so ever.

Until a definitive, DEATAILED guide surfaces there is no way of knowing.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

bigtyler1025 said:


> tabor, here are the pics from the other post the guy is a dealer on here


Exactly, this is what is being *marketed *as a P. smithii. Is it actually a P. smithii? I can honestly say that I doubt anyone in the US would be able to ID it properly.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jul 1, 2008)

I have seen both a Pandinus Smithii and Pandinus Gregoryi. They both look like Pandinus Imperator EXCEPT smaller. The Pandinus Smithii is Golden in color and the Pandinus Greygoryi is brown/tan in color. After seeing Galapoheroes picture of the Pandinus Smithii and Tabor's picture of what looks like a Pandinus Greygoryi I am leaning more towards the Pandinus Smithii.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 1, 2008)

Aw.... CRAP! According to what you guys are saying i got P. gregoryi. Someone better tell the dealers...hehehe...

But who knows? Do we really know for certain? Could they not just be different localities of the same species or something along those lines? I mean they do look very similar.... i have to admit whatever mine is, it is very pinchy . 
Cheers


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Basically dealer's are just slapping name's on things, so your could be smithii, something unknown (most likely). One thing is certain though P. exitialis  is the same as P. gregoryi.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jul 1, 2008)

I might just say forget it and get both of 'em!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 1, 2008)

How will you know your getting both of them when no one can figure out what they have, or if its even what everyone thinks it is? Until someone can dig up some papers, or something along those lines, lets for the sake of it find out where they are collected from and say "Pandinus sp. "Bla bla bla"".


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jul 1, 2008)

*Jadespider1985...a dealer in Wisconsin is selling the brown/tan one has Pandinus Gregoryi and a dealer in Arizona is selling the gold one has Pandinus Smithii. I guess buy from two different dealers? I probably want get the genus names right BUT I will get two different scorpions!*


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

By the way I sent bigtyler the ID guide I have on Pandinus exitialis, and I'm pretty sure that's what he has, which is the same thing as P. Gregoryi.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hey fellas...you probably been in the hobby longer than I have and you know species are given new or different names alot. Some species look alike with very small differences BUT it's enough to put 'em in another family!*


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Lennie Collins said:


> *Hey fellas...you probably been in the hobby longer than I have and you know species are given new or different names alot. Some species look alike with very small differences BUT it's enough to put 'em in another family!*


Not a different family. At MOST a different species, more than likely a different subspecies. I get your point though. They LOOK different enough that its worth keeping a few of each type, regardless of what they are "officially".

remember: family -> genus -> species -> subspecies

takes an act of god to change families or establish new ones, or at least or research. new subspecies pop up all the time though.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jul 1, 2008)

Family, Genus, Species, etc, etc. I personsonally think that Pandinus Gregoryi and Pandinus Smithii are beautiful. Have any of you seen a picture of a Pandinus Dictator? I have had 4 Pandinus Imperator and they have all died. I keep my Pandinus Caveminus the same as I did them and he is still going strong. He is very docile compared to the care sheet reports.


----------



## tabor (Jul 1, 2008)

Keep what you like Lennie, that's all that matters. Keep what you find attractive and enjoyable. and yes I have seen the pics


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm working on my own rough draft of a Pandinus ID guide, since no one else seems to be doing it:







Hope this helps


----------



## enjoier14 (Jul 3, 2008)

tabor said:


> Your's looks pretty damn close to a smithii, I will bust out the ID guide and check.
> 
> Now sign off your dial up so I can call you


ID guide huh?  Where might I find one of these ID guides you speak of:? ?


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

I just made that one myself. There aren't any for many genus except heterometrus, google _Euscorpius _its an online scorpion journal. tons of info on there if your brain can sift through it all


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 3, 2008)

my brain does not sift well  lol


----------



## tabor (Jul 3, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> my brain does not sift well  lol


my pronunciation guide is done.


----------



## Malcara (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah only pandinus I like is the red claw which is P. Cavimanus. Never owned one, but I think they look cool. Other than that all Pandinus species are boring they are not very active in my opinion; I'm probaby going to get rid of mine as well. I like fiesty species more interesting. Other than the Giant Desert Hairy = one of my favs.


----------



## enjoier14 (Jul 7, 2008)

tabor said:


> my pronunciation guide is done.


could you send me a copy?


----------



## tabor (Jul 7, 2008)

enjoier14 said:


> could you send me a copy?


It's a video, and I dont speak latin. Look in my video thread.


----------



## enjoier14 (Jul 9, 2008)

tabor said:


> It's a video, and I dont speak latin. Look in my video thread.


ahhhhh  Thanks man.


----------



## Venom79 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi 

i wonder if tabor kan tell me if this is a Pandinus exitialis

(Photot: Stefan Phalagorn Berstrom)
























And if annyone got the Pandinus id keys cold send me them so i can have a look at it i need id keys for the most Pandinus becours its a mess on Pandinus here in Sweden..

Regards Nicklas


----------



## tabor (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know what it is. Use my chart. I'm not an ID expert, I just assembled the information. Sorry


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 19, 2008)

tabor said:


> I don't know what it is. Use my chart. I'm not an ID expert, I just assembled the information. Sorry


you failed us....  gee thanks haha jk jk


----------



## XMX (Jul 19, 2008)

This may be off topic, and I apologize, but, would it be ok to keeo Pandinus .G in the same tank as a Pandinus .S.....Or any two different types of scorpions..?


----------



## tabor (Jul 19, 2008)

XMX said:


> This may be off topic, and I apologize, but, would it be ok to keeo Pandinus .G in the same tank as a Pandinus .S.....Or any two different types of scorpions..?


Some types of scorpions from the same genus can co-habituate but it is very rare. I've only seen it with heterometrus species.


----------



## XMX (Jul 19, 2008)

tabor said:


> Some types of scorpions from the same genus can co-habituate but it is very rare. I've only seen it with heterometrus species.


What about Heterometrus Spinifer and Pandinus Imperator?


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 19, 2008)

XMX said:


> What about Heterometrus Spinifer and Pandinus Imperator?


i have heard of this working, i have also heard of a couple centuroides sp. that u can mix n match


----------



## tabor (Jul 19, 2008)

XMX said:


> What about Heterometrus Spinifer and Pandinus Imperator?


It might be possible but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 19, 2008)

Spinifers are usually more aggressive and could tear up your emps


----------



## XMX (Jul 19, 2008)

tabor said:


> It might be possible but I wouldn't do it.


Ahh, Gee...I Plan on becoming a Major Scorpion collector, guess I should buy another gazillion dollar tank since I should keep them seperate.

What if the Habitat is really big..?
Say....50L, 50w, and 30h ?

I can't seem to find many of the Heterometrus Scorpions in stores....but I find the Emp's in stores just about all the time....

How much($$$) do the Heterometrus Spp's. run for online?


----------



## rd_07 (Jul 3, 2009)

XMX said:


> What about Heterometrus Spinifer and Pandinus Imperator?


i tried this one
the emp freaked out and kept running away


----------

